# hausrunde um weinheim?



## felix_the_cat (2. Juli 2011)

hi! ich bin noch auf der suche nach einer hausrunde um weinheim und umgebung. gibt doch hier sicher ein paar leute, die aus der ecke kommen. wo fahrt ihr denn so? länge und beschaffenheit der strecke sind erst einmal egal. würde einfach mal wissen, wo man sich gut austoben kann, ohne gleich in den zug steigen zu müssen oder das rad in den kofferraum zu packen.
danke schonmal
gruß


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2011)

Da gibt es einiges ! Von Waldautobahn bis hin zur DH Strecke, kurze und knackig oder +50km Touren mit +1000hm

Was darf es denn sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felix_the_cat (2. Juli 2011)

naja für ne hausrunde solltens erstmal nicht mehr als 40 maximal 50km sein. die burgentour werd ich mir demnächst auch mal anschauen. nicht zu viel downhill, da ich nur ein hardtail hab. die ein oder andere singletrail zwischendurch wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2011)

Ein sehr schöner Statr ist durch den Exoten-Wald Richtung Eichelberg, Telchek Turm (keine Ahnung wie der sich schreibt), Schriesheim, Weißer Stein

Oder auber auch die andere Richtung, hinter der Fuchschen Mühle links über die Eisenbahn Brücke hoch und weiter Richtung Hemsbach 4 Ritter Blick ( Waldeners Turm) und weiter z.B. bis zur Juhöhe, oder gar zur Starkenburg in Heppenheim


----------



## 7 Zwerge (4. Juli 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner Statr ist durch den Exoten-Wald Richtung Eichelberg, Telchek Turm (keine Ahnung wie der sich schreibt), Schriesheim, Weißer Stein
> 
> Oder auber auch die andere Richtung, hinter der Fuchschen Mühle links über die Eisenbahn Brücke hoch und weiter Richtung Hemsbach 4 Ritter Blick ( Waldeners Turm) und weiter z.B. bis zur Juhöhe, oder gar zur Starkenburg in Heppenheim



Weißer Stein, das habe ich jetzt schon öfters hier gelesen. Wo genau ist der denn. Ich bin beruflich unter Woche in Weinheim und kenne mich noch nicht wirklich so gut hier aus


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2011)

http://www.zum-weissen-stein.eu/5/Willkommen .html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weißer_Stein_(Odenwald)

ich bin ja auch nicht wirklich aus der Ecke doch ab und an dort unterwegs aber in Weinheim müssten doch 1 oder 2 MTB Treffs geben !


----------



## 7 Zwerge (5. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,
danke für die Links. 
Also die Sufu spuckt für Weinheim nicht wirklich viel aus. Ab und zu treffe ich mal einen auf der Strecke vom Hirschkopf? runter.
Evtl. nehme ich mir heute Abend mal den Weißen Stein vor oder hoch auf die Wachenburg.


----------



## odw-biker (5. Juli 2011)

Hi @ all ,
wir treffen uns immer mittwochs abends um 17.30 Uhr am Brunnen vor der Peterskirche in Weinheim (Kreuzung Grundelbachstr. zur B38 Richtung Birkenau) und fahren bis ca. 20 Uhr (weisser Stein, Tromm, Siedelsbrunn, Hirschkopf, Juhöhe, Eichelberg usw. usw.  auf verschiedenen Strecken, immer mit nen paar coolen Trails ).
Wenn ihr mal Lust habt, schaut einfach mal vorbei .
Weitere Infos zu uns findet ihr unter: 
www.mountainbike-bergstrasse.de


----------



## 7 Zwerge (5. Juli 2011)

Mal schauen ob ich es morgen packe. Wenn ich mir aber eure HP anschaue, seit Ihr doch bestimmt recht flott bergauf, oder?


----------



## odw-biker (5. Juli 2011)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich es morgen packe. Wenn ich mir aber eure HP anschaue, seit Ihr doch bestimmt recht flott bergauf, oder?


Schnell ist relativ .
Wir fahren schon bergauf bissel zügiger, aber es wird immer auf den Letzten gewartet. 
Allerdings sind wir keine Downhill-Biker.


----------

